# Garda disposal auction -worth checking out or not?



## Bleary1 (15 Jan 2005)

There is an ad in the Irish independent today about a garda disposal auction on jan 20th at wilsonauctions .Has anyone ever been to one of these auctions ? Are there bargains ? What are the pitfalls of them - And where have the guards picked up quad bikes and LCD tvs ? Think i might join them   now .. Thanks


----------



## rainyday (15 Jan 2005)

> garda disposal auction


So you can buy the old Gardai being disposed of - right? What's the going rate?


----------



## Silvera (16 Jan 2005)

*re Garda disposal auction*

I believe the disposal auction referes to ex-Garda vehicles only - not the TV's, DVD's etc.


----------



## EAMONN66 (16 Jan 2005)

*Re: re Garda disposal auction*

i saw some ex cop cars being sold in windsor car auctions a couple of years ago. at the time i could not believe the high prices people were paying for them. they looked well taken care of mechanically  - clean engines and good tyres etc but cosmetically they were a disaster - stickers ripped off the sides with a fair bit of the paint, dashboards in bits with huge holes where all the radio stuff was and holes drilled in the roof. my advice - stay well clear.


----------



## ninsaga (17 Jan 2005)

*Re: re Garda disposal auction*

...my father had one of them once...(remember when Garda cards were dark blue!) - he had the dark blue unmarked Totota Corolla. Mechanically, interior & exterior were perfect - only problem though was that anytime we were out in it the heads would turn as they though we were special branch or something!!! :\


----------



## sunnyday (17 Jan 2005)

*Re: re Garda disposal auction*



> I believe the disposal auction referes to ex-Garda vehicles only - not the TV's, DVD's etc.


Not the confiscated radar detectors either!


----------

